# Tenting/Wrapping question for Prime rib



## trykonxl (Dec 31, 2014)

I have 11lbs of prime rib in the smoker right now. Ive read alot on here as to how to do it.  My questions are...

When I get it to my desired temp.  Do I wrap it in foil or tent it?

What is the difference between wrapping and tenting?

Any and all help is appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bear55 (Dec 31, 2014)

How long before you eat it after it's done?  What IT are you taking it to?


----------



## tropics (Dec 31, 2014)

Wrapping will let the meat sweat out juice ( I would not do that)

Tenting you drape the foil over the meat to keep warm. I do this JMHO


----------



## red dog (Dec 31, 2014)

For a prime rib that will be served after a short rest I would just tent. For a pork butt or brisket that you are holding for a longer rest before pulling you should double wrap.


----------



## trykonxl (Dec 31, 2014)

Bear55 said:


> How long before you eat it after it's done?  What IT are you taking it to?


it went in at 2....hoping to eat about 645 or so.  hoping to get it to 138ish before I pull and tent/wrap it.  Id like to have it about 143-145 when finished


----------



## trykonxl (Dec 31, 2014)

thanks guys.....so when i get to where I want (138ish)  bring it in and just drape the foil over it?  Am I reading this correctly?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2014)

Red Dog said:


> For a prime rib that will be served after a short rest I would just tent. For a pork butt or brisket that you are holding for a longer rest before pulling you should double wrap.










Bear


----------



## bear55 (Dec 31, 2014)

Just like Bearcarver said, short rest just tent.  If it was going to be a longer period of time, wrapping would have probably been best.

Richard


----------



## trykonxl (Dec 31, 2014)

20141231_155901.jpg



__ trykonxl
__ Dec 31, 2014






a lil qview....2hrs in


----------



## trykonxl (Dec 31, 2014)

Short rest vs long rest?  I was thinking 30 mins or so.....thanks again for all the help


----------



## tropics (Dec 31, 2014)

Do you have a probe that you can read without opening the CC?


----------



## trykonxl (Dec 31, 2014)

tropics said:


> Do you have a probe that you can read without opening the CC?


I dont


----------



## red dog (Dec 31, 2014)

TrykonXL said:


> Short rest vs long rest?  I was thinking 30 mins or so.....thanks again for all the help


30 minutes would be a short rest.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Dec 31, 2014)

When you pull meat off the smoker, the residual heat will continue to cook it.  This is called carry over cooking.   If you wrap with foil immediately after taking the meat off, you are containing that heat which will prolong the carryover cooking.   If you tent the meat, the temp will plateau then start to fall.   IF you will be serving soon, tenting will suffice.  If you need to hold the meat longer, once the internal temp starts dropping, then wrap the meat and it will hold temp longer.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 16, 2015)

Oftentimes rather than tenting I'll just invert a big pot over the meat. This will hold the heat, preserve the crust and not waste any foil.


----------

